# Second Annual Bra Ride



## Cato (Feb 25, 2004)

Sunday we held our 2nd Annual Bra Ride at Desert Classic in Phoenix. The ride has just one rule: you must wear a bra without a jersey. We were honoring Jill's 40th birthday, and Brian was the only guy who had the rocks to show up in dress code. A great time was had by all, and I swear I rode faster than usual.


----------



## sunnyracegirl (Apr 11, 2004)

Looks like you girls had a lot of support....


----------



## SS-Rider (Feb 27, 2006)

thats really cute! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## crashedandburned (Jan 9, 2004)

Gotta ask, Any strange looks from hikers/bikers on the trails? :thumbsup:


----------



## oldbroad (Mar 19, 2004)

So, how did this start??


----------



## Pugdawg1 (Aug 28, 2005)

You all know how to have fun LOL :thumbsup:


----------



## |brake-out| (Feb 26, 2004)

Brian is by far the smartest man alive......


"all hail the great brian"


----------



## Maida7 (Apr 29, 2005)

That's Hot! :thumbsup: When is the thong ride?


----------



## Cato (Feb 25, 2004)

Jill works for a large company that makes bras, and one day on the trail we saw a woman jogging in a swimsuit top. Things were bouncing everywhere, and we decided she needed a real bra. This lead to a discussion about why don't we ride with bras? So we set a date and had 4 girls on the first ride. This one was a bigger turnout. 

A few guys passing us in the other direction actually stopped and looked like they couldn't believe what they were seeing. Others just had big grins on their faces. We had a blast!


----------



## Dude (Jan 12, 2004)

*This is the process I used like twelve years ago*

PRICELESS!! :thumbsup:

-Dude


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

sunnyracegirl said:


> Looks like you girls had a lot of support....










lol


----------



## brianthebiker (Nov 1, 2005)

To the people who complain about the low visibility of mtn biking: get this started nationwide.......problem solved;-)

Curious if you gals kept this a secret to prevent 50000 male bikers from showing up;-)


----------



## Cato (Feb 25, 2004)

Select men were given notice, but we were going for the shock value with the other 49,993.


----------



## brianthebiker (Nov 1, 2005)

Cato said:


> Select men were given notice, but we were going for the shock value with the other 49,993.


LOL!

If the male bikers in the Phoenix area were smart, they would put sentinels at each trail head;-)


----------



## craftygirl (Sep 26, 2005)

that's great cato.. looks like you ladies had a lot of fun... 

i thought it was going to be in support of something.. maybe if you wanted to make it a big thing you could do it to raise money/ awareness for breast cancer??

but well done... :thumbsup:


----------



## Capt Tripps (Jan 19, 2005)

I take it this was not "NOBRA" sanctioned event  hmm what should I do for my 50th Bday ride coming up soon..... your giving me inspiration!


----------



## 古強者死神 (May 12, 2006)

Intresting, atleast im sure the heat was not much of a bother that day.


----------



## Berkeley Mike (Jan 13, 2004)

*Idea!*

A bra/camelback combo with recirculating water for cooling and counterbalance/support. There is a catchy name for this product but I'm not touching it.

More to the point, though, you gals rock! What a great bunch of riders!


----------



## Noonie (Feb 20, 2006)

Maida7 said:


> That's Hot! :thumbsup: When is the thong ride?


You Looser


----------



## Mudd (Apr 22, 2002)

That's awesome!
Awaiting the SoCal version of this ride!


----------

